
Distributed Replicated Storage Across Four Nodes With GlusterFS On Debian Lenny - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/distributed-replicated-storage-across-four-storage-nodes-with-glusterfs-on-debian-lenny
======
moe
Joshi, when I need a howto then I go and google for it.

And if I was particularly interested in getting everything from howtoforge
then I'd subscribe to their RSS feed.

There is really no need to flood HN with random howtos. Please find other ways
to promote that site. (For the record: all of his 201 submissions are
howtoforge links).

------
jacquesm
gluster is one of the more impressive pieces of tech out there, but stability
is not their strong suit (yet).

I've also looked at pohmelfs but couldn't get it to work at all.

Glusterfs uses 'fuse', pohmelfs relies on their own kernel component.

